
Sell an HTML5 app instead of an iPhone app - bluesmoon
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2010/03/html5_apps.html
======
karipatila
This educating the client business is starting to really bug me. If the client
wants an iPhone app, it's not your place to start preaching your own personal
ideals.

This part especially reminds me why I don't read quirksmode anymore:

"Of course it’ll also be less advanced in eye candy, but that’s something we
should conveniently neglect to mention if it’s in our client’s interest."

~~~
isleyaardvark
If you're not trying to guide the client to the best solution for them, you're
doing them a disservice. Most clients don't know what's best for them, that's
why they're hiring you, for your expertise.

------
greenlblue
webOS is basically in this camp and they are not doing too well even though
from the user's perspective the palm pre is much more programmable than the
iphone or any android phone.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The potential failure of Palm doesn't automatically make every single decision
they made wrong, nor does the success of the iPhone make every decision that
Apple made correct.

